# Dirt Bikes-Where to Ride?



## cobia06 (Oct 3, 2007)

I just finished rebuilding a dirt bike for my son and am looking for somewhere close to ride it (P/Cola,Gulf Breeze,Milton). He used to race in Milton but the track closed. I know of the one in Mossy Head and plan to go there but was hoping to find something close for quick rides. Thanks.

Steve T.


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

Try this link

http://www.pensacola4x4.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=35&posts=2&start=1


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Its starting to be a real pain in the arse to find a place to ride around here without get the LEO called on ya. Hopefully they will get the new ORV Park at whiting opened up soon!!!! Let me know if ya find any places?


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

gulfmx.com



Atmore MX park is my favorite, very nice tracks.


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

try google "atmore motorcross"


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

There is a nice place in Mississippi called Red Creek Off-road check it out


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Not much "Legal" riding in Fl. anymore. There are large organized areas in Appalachacola and another one in Ocala called Crome that has something like 2500 acres of riding area as well as campgrounds and such. Lots of good riding in Alabama as well since there more ATV and MX friendly. Other than that,I'm just a professional trespasser on "State" land. We should be paid!:shedevil


----------



## cobia06 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys. He got kicked out of our neighborhood retention pond today so i've got to do something!! Didn't I here something about it is legal to ride on dirt roads in Florida? If so does anyone know of any or maybe some power lines. I do plan on going to the tracks but need some "filler" spots.Thanks again!

Steve T.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah, if you guys find anything please post!! i got the cops called on me last week for riding in the abandoned field in my neighborhood... literally i was out there 5 minutes just trying to run the bike and lubricate everything, because i never get to ride it anymore!! :banghead:banghead west fl mx was great until it moved 90 miles away... grr... with gas as expensive as it is it sucks having to drive an hour to hour and a half minimum in your TRUCK just to get to somewhere legal to ride a bike or atv


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

> *cobia06 (1/21/2008)*Thanks guys. He got kicked out of our neighborhood retention pond today so i've got to do something!! Didn't I here something about it is legal to ride on dirt roads in Florida? If so does anyone know of any or maybe some power lines. I do plan on going to the tracks but need some "filler" spots.Thanks again!
> 
> if the speed limet is 25 or less but be shure its county roads your own not forest roads
> 
> Steve T.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

http://floridaatvmotoplex.com/is an excellent place to ride. unfortunately, it's located on the other side of tallahassee.i've got family over there and havebeen to the track several times.there is an awesome mx track and aless difficult pee-wee track, along with many miles of trails.


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey guys, I don't think it is LEGAL, however, some friends and I always go to a clay pit behind Sam's Fun City. If you Google Earth it you can see, you can get to it by going in at the Marcus Pointe entrance to their subdivision! Turn right at the Lewis Bear plant and also at the apartments there. I have been out there riding and shooting guns for hours and nobody ever says anything to us! Hope that helps!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Clear Creek









Clear Creek OHV Trails


This offroad park opened to the general public in January 2015 and features about 53 miles of twisty woods trails that are marked and looped with light elevation changes.



www.riderplanet-usa.com


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Delayed reaction?


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

This old thread got resurrected but if anyone is still looking there was a place off of 231 On County Line Rd that looked pretty nice. Stopped there once when I was thinking about getting my son a bike.









MP at County Line


This motocross park offers a main, peewee and arenacross track.



www.riderplanet-usa.com


----------

